

Rule by a Foreign Power Considered Harmful (1776) - secalex
http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/charters/print_friendly.html?page=declaration_transcript_content.html&title=NARA%20%7C%20The%20Declaration%20of%20Independence%3A%20A%20Transcription

======
blueflow
Quote from Reddit:

"I don't see why we Brits don't celebrate the 4th of July. Surely 239 years of
being officially separate from America is something to be happy about."

~~~
waterlesscloud
It's helpful to remember any time a European criticizes America- Their
ancestors were too cowardly to get on the boat.

~~~
maxerickson
It'd be really ironic if that commenter had an ancestor that died in America
while fighting to put down the rebellion.

~~~
waterlesscloud
True. Then they could be proud of their ancestor who fought to maintain an
oppressive empire.

------
maramono
Nice title!

And a related article: [http://time.com/3933976/myths-fourth-of-
july/](http://time.com/3933976/myths-fourth-of-july/)

